

New Relic Inc. (NEWR) - forrest_t
http://finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=NEWR+Interactive#%7B%22scale%22%3A%22linear%22%7D

======
slater
You linked this, why?

~~~
mtmail
They had their IPO today and gained 50%. But you're right, the link itself is
useless.

